# putting together a short notice crew list for Offshore out of POC



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

we fish a Glacier Bay 2665 cc. If you are interested send me a PM. I am compiling a list. We are from Fort Worth so its ok if you are around here and ride down with us. We have a house available so we dont have to stay in a hotel. 

Bobby


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Any chance your going out Friday?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I am in bobby , if its with a couple of days notice . Unfortunate short notice its kind of difficult to work things out for me.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

fishdoc1 said:


> Any chance your going out Friday?


we are doing an overnighter on Friday night. Run to Falcon and east breaks and Dutra maybe. Leave dock around noon and return Saturday evening


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

mad marlin said:


> I am in bobby , if its with a couple of days notice . Unfortunate short notice its kind of difficult to work things out for me.


Anthony we will be doing a weekend trip on October 29-31 if you want to maybe get on that one


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I may be interested that weekend... did you get my previous PM? I'll PM you my contact info.


----------



## scubaarchery (Oct 7, 2010)

*I am interested as well*

I am interested and live in McKinney so can drive down with you. Give me a call. I PM'd you my number.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Scuba,

I live in McKinney myself and have sent him a message... We should get together sometime. I have a condo down in Port Isabel (my mothers actually) and am working on replacing the bay boat down here.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Had to be out of the office Thursday and didn't get a chance to check back here. I think I talked to you at the dock Saturday morning when you were unloading your fish. Did you have your foot in a boot?


----------

